# Hilfe (neu hier)



## ItsmeHelp (19. August 2017)

Hallo, 

ich hab ein Problem mit Teamspeak und ich wollte fragen wo ich einen Threat erstellen kann damit mir wer hilft 

 

LG


----------



## Aun (20. August 2017)

was für ein problem, ein paar details wären hilfreich


----------



## ZAM (21. August 2017)

Ja, welches Teamspeak und was für ein Problem genau  Dann können wir auch evaluieren, ob es das richtige Unterforum für diesen Thread ist.


----------

